# W8 performance



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

Is there any performance to be had from these motors? I tried a search but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1fastdub* »_Is there any performance to be had from these motors? I tried a search but didn't come up with anything.









Performance how? As in do they go fast or can you do mod's to them to make them even faster? If it's the former, then they are plenty fast right from the factory. Garret is supposed to be working on a chip I've heard....


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*

such as cams, chip, exhaust, etc.
what kind of power can be acheied be these motors?


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*

Don't know yet. I understand that there is an exhaust for it and that Garrett's working on a chip. Beyond that I don't know of any.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (bk3104)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*

left and right side tuned headers would be slick.


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (fiorya)*

the w8 has crazy potential. It's ashame no one has had the time or (mostly) money to twin turbo it. Could be done very easily from what I've seen of the engine.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (dc_dnb)*

show me or develop a set up and i would definitely consider it!!!


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (dc_dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dc_dnb* »_the w8 has crazy potential. It's ashame no one has had the time or (mostly) money to twin turbo it. Could be done very easily from what I've seen of the engine.

I remember reading an article that thought that high power incarnations were questionable since the crank is thinned out over the VR6 to mount the twin VR4 connecting rods. 
Wouldn't this make a Turbo Application dubious, or is the NA W8 crank as robust as the W12T (500 hp) and W16T (1001 hp) cranks?


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (fiorya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiorya* »_Wouldn't this make a Turbo Application dubious, or is the NA W8 crank as robust as the W12T (500 hp) and W16T (1001 hp) cranks?

i don't know the answer to that, but i would guess that production wise and spare part wise it wouldn't make much sense to have a difference between the various versions (8,12,16).


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (zedbyers)*

Waiting to hear from HPA MotorSports. After seeing the twin turbo R32, I offered my car as a doner.....


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Waiting to hear from HPA MotorSports. After seeing the twin turbo R32, I offered my car as a doner.....









do you get a sticker for the back of you driver's license for that?








a little open heart surgery is never a bad thing.......


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*

Called HPA today. I am considering buying a W8, but want to be able to do some modifications too. He mentioned there has started to be a number of calls recenty, so perhaps. Also put in a email to VF Engineering to see if they were up to anything with the W8, but nothing going on there either. Perhaps if someone were to offer up their W8 to them, they might be able to develop a kit since they work with GIAC already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (cooleremail)*

A blown W8 would be hot


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (dc_dnb)*

Dude,hardly anyone HAS a W8!How can you expect aftermarket manufacturers to make product for such a propotionally small market segment!


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (Ereinion)*

For the right price, I am sure someone will do it. VF built a blower for a one time shot EV (Yoohoo Van) and months down the road decided to bring it to market. So, apparently Jesse had enough $$ to get them to do it.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Ereinion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ereinion* »_Dude,hardly anyone HAS a W8!How can you expect aftermarket manufacturers to make product for such a propotionally small market segment!









Duuuuude, hardly anyone HAD a VR6 12 years ago and the performance market didn't take off right away for those either....







As more W8s wind up on the road either new or used and these manufacturers continue to get inquiries from us owners, they will respond.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*

I agree with the VWGUY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*

Only 1 problem..
W8 is isolated to the B5.5 Passat.
No other Models have opted for it (4.2 V8 Chosen)
and the Passat is going back to the Golf Trasverse platform in its next incarnation.
I fear the W8 may go the way of the G60







=










_Modified by fiorya at 11:21 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## whale (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 W8 4Motion wagon with Sports Package and the available perfomance is more than I need. It accelerates like a scalded cat and sticks to the road like glue. How much more power would you want? Besides if you look under the hood, I don't think you could fit anything extra in the space. I think a chip to fine tune it is the only thing needed. My one negative in the performance area is the electronic gas pedal is too sensitive to make a smooth start on initial acceleration from a dead stop.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (whale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whale* »_ How much more power would you want? 

Only 450-500 HP








Seriously though, If there was a bolt on kit that could take you from 270 HP to 350 HP, why would you not do it? 

_Quote, originally posted by *whale* »_ Besides if you look under the hood, I don't think you could fit anything extra in the space.

I thought that about my EV too, but VF came up with something there.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: W8 performance (fiorya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiorya* »_Only 1 problem..
W8 is isolated to the B5.5 Passat.
No other Models have opted for it (4.2 V8 Chosen)
and the Passat is going back to the Golf Trasverse platform in its next incarnation.
I fear the W8 may go the way of the G60







=









_Modified by fiorya at 11:21 PM 1-24-2004_

This is probably a dreadful reality








Too bad VW's marketing dept. can't pull it's head out of its butt and market this engine like it should have been.


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (whale)*

2 things:
1. - The W8 engine is not going away altogether. It will still be offered in the Phaeton. 
2.In response to:

_Quote, originally posted by *whale* »_ My one negative in the performance area is the electronic gas pedal is too sensitive to make a smooth start on initial acceleration from a dead stop.

I totally agree.... It makes for an embarrassing stall-out sometimes when you are trying to be careful not to go up the tailpipe of the guy in front of you. She's touchy!
The only remedy I have found is to start out in 2nd gear during heavy start and stop traffic when heavy acceleration is not necessary (unless, of course, I happen to be the first on the line at the traffic light.







)


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_2 things:
1. - The W8 engine is not going away altogether. It will still be offered in the Phaeton. 
)

Actually, the Phaeton uses Audis 40V V8, not the W8. The Phaeton uses the W12, so the technology will be in use.


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (bk3104)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bk3104* »_
Actually, the Phaeton uses Audis 40V V8, not the W8. The Phaeton uses the W12, so the technology will be in use.

Oh yeah! That's right. I forgot about that little 4 cylinder distinction in the W Phaeton.







Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (fiorya)*

It is on the way out as a custom super motor...
what 5k units per year with a phaze out on the new body..
15k units with 1 % looking for more
oh ya dont forget a replacement is near 15Ktoo


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*

look on the bright side
we kick the watereddown R32's ars in every test with two more doors and more hp for just a few K more..
mine was 34,500 and the r is 32k ...what a joke...they killed that ride faster than the corrado.....


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*

I wonder if the new Passat (tho based on the transverse Golf) can shoehorn a W8 under its hood? or will the Passat R car just have a Forced Induction Vr6?


----------



## Xakep (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: W8 performance (fiorya)*

W8 is out of the question, they are just not doing it. Why, because they sold very few W8's. Why is that the case? Well, they could have worked their arses a little and put a Navigation as an option, delimited the damn engine, changed the damn settings on the automatic transmission, and change the ugley standard wheels (Not the optional sport ones). They should't have advertized this car as "So, we went a little overboard here". Potential customers would include B540, A6 4.2, and MB E430.
I certainly hope they will give B6 Passat 8-Cylinder engine and be a bit more serious about that car unlike this time when they lost customers because they didn't give it options like Navi and better automatic transmission software.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Xakep)*

Nav wasn't a deal breaker for me or I wouldn't have got the car. I'm not a "gadgets" kinda guy. In fact, I'm sure I may find it hard to find my next car a few years down the road as everything will probably hav nav by then


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*

I waited and waited and wiated for the sport 6spd, then waited for closeout pricing.
S4autos suffer the same fate of poor power managment.
The fact we "had the most powerful vw produced" for a whopping year till the phateon..and then they drop the engine worldwide....
bad marketing in any book...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_look on the bright side
we kick the watereddown R32's ars in every test with two more doors and more hp for just a few K more..










Every test? Can you be more specific?
How about the 'you drive both cars and see which one performs better yourself' test. I did that one last year. The W8 is really nice, but did not outperform the R32 in any driving performance categories. These cars are totally different animals, so I don't know who would actually be comparing them for possible purchase, but the performance is not comparable. IMO R32 is actually a superb car, and priced appropriately. W8 wins all the space and comfort tests though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


_Modified by chois at 2:50 PM 2-26-2004_


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (chois)*

does an r32 go 155mph limited by the ecu?
A sedan will out handle a tail happy compact
call me when you own a supercharged r32 ...it will need it to win anythin
The r32 is a ripoff over 30k...if it was 25k I think it would sell better
For 32K I exspect a DG trans and 270 plus HP (remember the corrado sales were dead before the VR6 came in to the country...)


_Modified by Banned-4-Life at 4:05 PM 2-27-2004_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_does an r32 go 155mph limited by the ecu?
A sedan will out handle a tail happy compact
call me when you own a supercharged r32 ...it will need it to win anythin
The r32 is a ripoff over 30k...if it was 25k I think it would sell better
For 32K I exspect a DG trans and 270 plus HP (remember the corrado sales were dead before the VR6 came in to the country...)

_Modified by Banned-4-Life at 4:05 PM 2-27-2004_

I'm not referring to paper racing. I am referring to actually driving the cars. 
I have been in the R32 at an indicated 150mph. It was still pulling at that point. The US version is electronically limited to 135mph unfortunately, but the car is capable of plenty more.
A loaded VR6 GTI lists for 26k. Add all wheel drive, better suspension, bigger brakes, 18 inch wheels, high performance rubber, better seats and a stronger engine for 4K more is not a bad deal.
A shorter wheelbase, lighter car with bigger brakes and more aggressive gearing will ouperform the W8. Again they are totally different cars, so I don't see why it matters to you - but the W8 does not outperform the R32. 
The W8 is an 8 cylinder sport/luxury touring sedan, with more emphasis on luxury than sport - as it should be for that market. I would imagine that without brake, tire and suspension upgrades that the W8 would start fading after about 5 hot laps on a road course, brakes would overheat, tires would overheat - car would get slower and slower (unfortunately I have not had an opportunity to drive a W8 on the track yet). We burned 2.5 tanks of gas on a road course with a stock R32 in one day, the last laps were just as fast as the first ones (after we got famiar with the car) and the brakes never faded at all. It was the easiest car I have been in to drive at its limit.
I agree with the DSG point. I would love to see it available. However, the absence of that item does not make the car a bad value. I don't get why someone with a nice W8 would try to make a case for it being the best performing VW, when it just isn't true (unless to stroke their ego). It's a nice car, but don't make it out to be something it isn't.


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

hey thanks for taking a W8 performance post and turning it into 
Why I love the R32....
Seems to me you own neither one....


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

Actually I was just pointing out the misinformation that was being posted as fact.
But either way, glad to be of service.


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

if anyone cares the W8 WETT chip will be out in a week or so.
also http://www.pgperformance.com has a BBK that they say will fit our cars. it does use a cross-drilled rotor which isn't my choice, but ss lines, porche caliper and carrier bracket. I know Stoptech and ecstuning are both working on a bbk that should be better for our cars. I am still talking to pgperformance to see what they can do for the W8. The do have a replacement caliper and carrier that WILL fit our cars. It is a porche 996 or some other cararra caliper, the carrier, brake pads and ss lines. Sounds awesome because it will fit our stock rotors, you might need 17" wheels, i know the caliper will fit under 18"s but i think some 17's it will fit under. 
also, i duno if anyone cares but there are performance brake pads specifically made for our cars now. I just got my axxis ultimates in the mail, a caramic kevlar compound good up to 1000 degrees F. They have the "D" conector


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

hope you feel smarter now.
putting me in my place and all.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Still think the r32 is a joke and the W8 will do much more for the same $$$.. 
service......add the diss- to the front of that...
On topiC
Ya there are like four or five brake kits avalible right now..
one exhaust you can import for way too much..
one set of lowering springs(sold as W8)
Just remember most of the Audi A6 stuff is the same..



_Modified by Banned-4-Life at 7:11 PM 2-28-2004_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

Well I do feel better, thanks. Mis-information is way to common on this website, and I am glad to do my part to clear a little bit of it up. It just drives me nuts when people make 'apples to oranges' comparisons to pump up thier chosen car's image.
On topic, it is a shame that there is not much availabe performance wise for the W8. Unfortunately as stated earlier the low volume, single life cycle nature of it's production is the main reason for this.
It seems like a chip and exhaust are about the only obtainable items on the engine side (does GIAC have a tip chip for this application, for those non-6 speed cars?). Good point about the A6 interchangeability though - that opens up a lot more options on the chassis side of things (in addition to the Passat and A4 items that can be applied as well).
I would love to see some of the comentary stated here about HPA or someone equivalent doing some serious tuning on this motor, but expect it to be astronomically expensive.


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

more that one way to kill a post topic
Yawn, got any more?


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_look on the bright side
we kick the watereddown R32's ars in every test with two more doors and more hp for just a few K more..
mine was 34,500 and the r is 32k ...what a joke...they killed that ride faster than the corrado.....

There is a guy here who just bought an R32 and ran a 13.9 1/4mi a week later. No Passat is going to do that. I like the W8 though, has anyone ever thought of sticking in a B5 Audi A4? That would be sweet.


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (wolfsburgSLC)*

more that one way to kill a post topic
Yawn, got any more?
Ripoff 32 grand


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_more that one way to kill a post topic
Yawn, got any more?
Ripoff 32 grand

Well other than the fact that no R32 in North America carries a sticker price of $32k, not really (I guess that means that your statement is technically correct here - it would be a ripoff at $32k). Can't figure out what that has to do with the post topic that you are worried about killing.
I will try to make my points more simple. 
The W8 Passat is a good 8 cylinder sport sedan/wagon, and with the huge discounts available it is a good deal. The issue about what is available to tune this low volume engine, and why the choices are limited has been pretty well covered in the thread. However, every comment that you made about the R32 in an effort to paint the W8 Passat as the ultimate 'sports' VW has been completely false. It's not a big deal - but you have the wrong information. Too bad you took it personally when that was pointed out, but that's up to you.


----------



## GTIOU (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

Why does everyone on here almost always find something 
STUPID to fight about?


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTIOU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIOU* »_Why does everyone on here almost always find something 
STUPID to fight about?









The million dollar question.


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (cooleremail)*

AMEN...
You would think the W8 forum would be best for W8 Owners.....


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_more that one way to kill a post topic

That is unintelligible dribble. The W8 is a great engine, but isn't there some discussion about the first gear being too short? Has anyone considered different gearing to optimize performance?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

So no real performance upgrades as of right now. Someone said an exhaust was availible. Who makes it and where can I get it?


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_So no real performance upgrades as of right now. Someone said an exhaust was availible. Who makes it and where can I get it?

Remus does. lots of $$$$ 
one of these days when i get some time at home i am going to come see the rennen crew about a custom job back to borlas











_Modified by zedbyers at 9:56 PM 3-10-2004_


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

like i said before, i just talked to kelly at Wett chips and she just put a w8 chip in a car, she is waiting for dyno results and will call me back next week with impressions of the chip.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (wolfsburgSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgSLC* »_
That is unintelligible dribble. The W8 is a great engine, but isn't there some discussion about the first gear being too short? Has anyone considered different gearing to optimize performance?

First gear has a soft limiter that kicks in about 5500 rpms. Kelly at WETT assures me the chip eliminates this soft limiter and the 130 mph speed limiter. Second,third & fourth run right to redline. I shift to 5th at about 120 mph and run into the speed limiter at about 5800 rpms in 5th. If I shift to 6th, it's at about 4900 rpms on the governor.. 165 mph should be within reach...







Sould have my chip by the end of next week. I'll post results.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*

My roomie is leaving to Cali for spring break Sunday so I'm using his Cavalier while he's away.







Overnighting my ecu to WETT Monday morning


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (whale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whale* »_Besides if you look under the hood, I don't think you could fit anything extra in the space.

That is a big issue. I have a feeling that the turbos in a FI B5 W8 (ahh! Acronym overload!) would suffer the same coked-up fate as those in the B5 S4, unless the kit includes a custom hood and/or fenders with vents...hmmm


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (jddaigle)*

You people are on crack. I asked a simple question and I only got a few answers. I don't give 2 sh!ts about a damn R32. If I did, I would have posted there. If you have nothing usefull to post...get the f*ck outta here.
BTW: Thank you to the FEW people that answered my question. I appreciate that.


----------



## 4liters (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (1fastdub)*

I only heard about the Remus exhaust for this car, I was thinking about throwing one on, but it is like 600 and that is just mufflers. I want a catback system.


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

The Swami is working on a full cat-back exhust for our cars. the thread was on clubb5 not too long ago.
I got the Wett chip for my W8. It definatly makes a difference. 290 hp and 288 ft/lbs or torque. Not too much better 0-60, but much better on the highway, and from 3200-6000 rpms the car pulls much harder. The car was always fun on the highway but it is simply amazing now.
also, i have the tip, which GIAC is supose to make a chip for, so there is still tip lag, but there is better Trotel response with the Wett chip.
contact Kelly Kay at 219-477-6806 or e-mail, [email protected] u can go to http://www.chip-tuning.com, but there isn't much english there


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

Thanks, finally some people that own these cars with some usefull info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autorennen (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

w8 is an old man's car....not a performance car, but a little clarification by me, the vw nerd, the r32 has 13" rotors and the w8 has 14.1" rotors, but at the enormously higher weight 4,000lbs compared to the r32's 3500lbs, the extra inch doesnt really help controll the extra 500lbs! good god these cars are heavy, we should all go out and buy toyota supras, a chipped supra (which you could pick up used for around 15g) would walk any car on this forum


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (autorennen)*

That's funny, I thought a 2 liter Jetta was an old man's car...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (autorennen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autorennen* »_w8 is an old man's car....not a performance car, but a little clarification by me, the vw nerd, the r32 has 13" rotors and the w8 has 14.1" rotors, but at the enormously higher weight 4,000lbs compared to the r32's 3500lbs, the extra inch doesnt really help controll the extra 500lbs! good god these cars are heavy, we should all go out and buy toyota supras, a chipped supra (which you could pick up used for around 15g) would walk any car on this forum









Guess I must be getting old but I guess with that age comes a bit more wisdom than the "VW nerd." Uh, the W8 has the same brakes as the Audi S4 - 12.6" front rotors not 14.1"







Even with those puny rotors, my enormously heavy car out stops my friends 2003 A4 by a wide margin while weighing 500 pounds MORE. Yeah, I guess the old man's car you see below must be a piece is $h*t but if you ask the kid with the blue R32 that got smoked by it, not only twice from a standing start but twice from a rolling start as well, he's singing a different tune...


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

Or you just hate it when kids are spoiled enough to own a R32 let alone be able to drive one...Thanks for your input VWGUY4EVER.
BTW: Nice ride.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (1fastdub)*

Thanks....


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

How do you like the Dunlops? I put 9000s on my Passat this season and have been REALLY impressed with them, especially in the wet. Had lots of fun playing with a first generation S6 in a downpour through some highway ramp/sweepers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_How do you like the Dunlops? I put 9000s on my Passat this season and have been REALLY impressed with them, especially in the wet. Had lots of fun playing with a first generation S6 in a downpour through some highway ramp/sweepers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

My 6th set between 3 different cars. I love them. The may not be the schnizel as far as dry cornering but they're predictable,great in the rain and ride great.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

hey Ronny
first, nice rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next, you have XM setup, how did you get that, I took me off the headunit, and found it looking different from all other VW OE headunit.
Antenna connectors looks so much like XM, but its not.
Let me know your secret.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*

































Pioneer unit plugged in thru the Alpine cd changer. The changer has aux input/outputs. The XM tuner is connected to it using a PERRIPHERAL adaptor. To listen to XM, I select cd changer and flip a toggle mounted under dash. This way, it uses the factory cd cable as input rather than splicing the antenna and turning the digital signal to FM modulated. No loss in sound quality.


----------



## Rextc (Apr 17, 2004)

Well in Australia the W8 wont live long and the reason is US$72,000 that is a plain stupid price.
For the price of a W8 in the US we in Australia can only buy a Jetta V6 4Motion, a right rip off, well our Jetta costs a little bit more than a US W8 Passat, US$39,600.
Think of those figures next time you buy a VW in US, lol.
Rextc.


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: W8 performance (Rextc)*

The W8 didn't live long in the US because $39,975 was, as you put it, "a right rip off." But I only paid $31,000 for mine at closeout, which is a bargain. 
If they had been priced at about $35K list, I think they would have sold a LOT more. It's a moot point now. But I love my W8!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (ttocsffej)*

I don't think I was ripped off...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_I don't think I was ripped off...









Ditto.


----------



## Joeychgo4 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: W8 performance (ttocsffej)*

$40k does sound a little steep


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (Joeychgo4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joeychgo4* »_$40k does sound a little steep

Not many people here paid anywhere near sticker. $36K is cheap for an Acura TL ?? Maybe to you but not to me. Oh wait, I already know the response... "It's got NAV and BLUETOOTHE !!" BFD... There are those of us who buy cars for other than gadgets..


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: W8 performance (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_I don't think I was ripped off...









Glad to hear it. And I didn't mean to offend you if you paid more than I did. (But I do think first year depreciation tells the tale on W8 pricing/perceived market value.)
I think the point I didn't make too well was that as long as VW was going to lose money on the W8 (which we know they did) they probably should have been REALLY predatory in their pricing so as to steal a few more "3 series" buyers. That MIGHT have made a few more people check out the W8.
Too bad, as I pointed out, that it is too late...


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Banned-4-Life
hey thanks for taking a W8 performance post and turning it into Why I hate the R32...
Seems to me its irrelevant who owns either one, and who has more money than who. We can still develop opinions on these cars simply by driving them.
If you're going to make a ridiculous claim, at least be a good sport when someone calls you on it.


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: W8 Pricing*

Just noted on the VW UK website the prices on the W8 there. 
WOW!! We DID get a GREAT deal!!
Equipped the way my car is, (minus the 17.5% value added tax) the W8 is about $52,000 USD at the current exchange rate!!!
I couldn't get a fully equipped Golf V TDi for what I paid for my W8 in the states!
For those of you in the U.K...I'm VERY sorry!!


----------



## CTVW (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 performance (Banned-4-Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned-4-Life* »_It is on the way out as a custom super motor...
oh ya dont forget a replacement is near 15Ktoo


More like 25k, or at least that's what my dealer said when they replaced mine for a broken crank


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: W8 performance (CTVW)*

how do you break a crank in a stock engine, thats not supose to happen at all


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (CTVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTVW* »_
More like 25k, or at least that's what my dealer said when they replaced mine for a broken crank

Costs nearly $20G's to replace a 2.6 ltr V6 in a Mercedes C240 - not exactly an engine that's as complex as the W8 motor. Three valves and single overhead cams. Engine replacement in most any car nowadays is not a $3500 small-block Chevy swap...


----------



## German Sheperd (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: W8 performance (1fastdub)*

I have a 2004 W8 as well as a R32. Both are for sale as the W8 only has 1100m. I have been gathering information on the kits from VF for the R32 and in the process there turned up a company that is based in Europe (forgot where) and has just opened a USA branch in NewJersey. The company is AmD Technik. I am waiting on the information of a computer upgrade for the W8. They too do induction for the R32 turbo as opposed to supercharged (I suppose more in line of the HPA bi-turbo) I suppose they will in time demand driven of course develope more for the W8. The chip upgrade was about $700 but again I await the specs on this item


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Banned-4-Life)*

Too bad about the W8 would of made a great motor if VW gave it more time. Since the B6 Passat motor will be transverse its getting the Vr6 back in it. Odds are your going to see a 3.2L Vr6 as the GLX model.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 performance (German Sheperd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Sheperd* »_I have a 2004 W8 as well as a R32. Both are for sale as the W8 only has 1100m. I have been gathering information on the kits from VF for the R32 and in the process there turned up a company that is based in Europe (forgot where) and has just opened a USA branch in NewJersey. The company is AmD Technik. I am waiting on the information of a computer upgrade for the W8. They too do induction for the R32 turbo as opposed to supercharged (I suppose more in line of the HPA bi-turbo) I suppose they will in time demand driven of course develope more for the W8. The chip upgrade was about $700 but again I await the specs on this item


Already chipped my W8.. Wetterauer.. Cost is $300... That $700 chip is from PowerChips I believe and they do not remove the 130 mph speed limiter. Wetterauer will at your request.


----------

